# Adium, pour ou contre?



## Dimitri11 (4 Décembre 2007)

Bonjours à tous,

je voulais juste vous donner mon impression, et récolter les vôtres par rapport à Adium, en comparaison avec MSN et aMsn.

Perso, je suis sur Adium depuis un mois environ seulement, mais je compte plus retourner sur Messenger...

Adium est customisable:
-possible d'avoir plusieurs comptes: vous avez un compte MSN, un compte yahoo! et un compte AIM? Hop, tout d'un coup sur Adium, économie de place sur le HD, économie de fenêtre à l'écran, économie de ressources;

-fini, les sons insupportables et très peu discrets d'MSN (le fameux "tududu") à chaque nouveau message reçu: téléchargez vos banques de sons pour mettre le son que vous voulez pour chaque action;

-l'icône change dans le dock:
    c'est pas grandiose, mais ça me plaît!

-customisable sous tous les angles:
   -ajoutez vos propres statuts;
   -changez la fenêtre des contacts;
   -changez les fenêtre de discussion;

Adium est discret:

-il est en effet possible de faire apparaître uniquement le nom de vos contacts, sans avoir une énorme fenêtre à l'écran.
-quand quelqu'un regarde votre écran par-dessus votre épaule (en cours par exemple...ça m'énerve!!), il ne sait pas ce que vous faites! (tout le monde connaît MSN, les rares et puissant Mac-eux connaissent Adium);


De plus, (chez moi en tout cas), la fonction Webcam plante sur aMSN depuis que je suis sur Léopard, et ne fonctionne toujours pas sur MSN (merci les mises à jour^^),
les fichiers se transfèrent bien plus vite que sur MSN ou aMSN.

Voili voilou. Tout ce que je viens d'écrire n'est pas objectif, ce sont juste mes observations!

Je vous laisse donnez vos avis, et voter surtout!

merci de m'avoir lu

Dimitri


----------



## vaubaneurope (4 Décembre 2007)

juste une question: la cam fonctionne en passant par adium avec des contactes msn? c'est ça?


----------



## arcanomancer (4 Décembre 2007)

aMSN plante assez souvent chez moi avec Léopard 
Adium est sympa, simple et joli. Mais pas de vidéo incluse


----------



## Anonyme (4 Décembre 2007)

Comment peut-on être contre un logiciel gratuit et très bon ?


----------



## Dimitri11 (4 Décembre 2007)

vaubaneurope a dit:


> juste une question: la cam fonctionne en passant par adium avec des contactes msn? c'est ça?




je n'ai pas encore pu tester, mais je crois que oui...mais quand tu proposes l'invitation webcam, ça donne un lien vers un site web à ton contact, et ça t'y amènes automatiquement, et appremment, la vidéo-conférence se déroule sur ce site...à tester...si quelqu'un sait comme ça se passe, qu'il le fasse savoir...merci



			
				C0rentin a dit:
			
		

> Comment peut-on être contre un logiciel gratuit et très bon ?



ben écoute, ça concerne peut d'entre nous, mais y a bien des gens qui sont encore sur Windows et sur PC, et y a aussi des gens qui votent Bush ou Blocher...donc c'est certain que le mauvais goût existe!!!!

lol


----------



## meskh (4 Décembre 2007)

je ne le trouve pas très stable :rose:  et depuis qu'y'a Skype, je Skype


----------



## numsix (4 Décembre 2007)

Ben pour moi, il n'y a pas photo..... Adium is the nest. Pour la video, je m'en fout un peu. Les gens que je veux voir ont ichat ou skype, les autres, sur msn ou yahoo via adium.

Je ne comprend pas non plus comment on peut être contre un logiciel freeware, opensource (je crois), hyper customizable et stable. Ma foi, c'est vrai qu'il y en a qui votent Bush. Reste a voir si ceux ci utilisent msn messenger, ....


----------



## MamaCass (4 Décembre 2007)

Dans les réponses au sondage il manque :

J'utilise adium à 100% depuis des années et j'en suis très content(e)



Sans déconner, il est génial


----------



## Dimitri11 (4 Décembre 2007)

numsix a dit:


> Ben pour moi, il n'y a pas photo..... Adium is the nest. Pour la video, je m'en fout un peu. Les gens que je veux voir ont ichat ou skype, les autres, sur msn ou yahoo via adium.
> 
> Je ne comprend pas non plus comment on peut être contre un logiciel freeware, opensource (je crois), hyper customizable et stable. Ma foi, c'est vrai qu'il y en a qui votent Bush. Reste a voir si ceux ci utilisent msn messenger, ....



Lol! ceux qui votent Bush, ils peuvent pas utiliser Adium, ils sont sûrement sur PC!!!

Et par rapport à Skype, je suis d'accord que c'est le must côté audio et vidéo, mais pas du point de vue live chat. Et comme il n'y a pas tout le monde qui est équipé de webcam/micro...Adium est au top quand même!

Et skype bugg sur beaucoup de PC (en tout cas, chez les gens que je connais), alors qu'MSN sur PC, c'est le must...

mais je suis d'accord que tout ce qu'il manque à Adium, c'est l'interface Skype!


----------



## vaubaneurope (4 Décembre 2007)

bon je veux pas faire ma mauvaise tête....   mais ya pas la cam sur adium ....    ca a l'air pas mal mais bon je le garde pas.... je sais vous allez dire ya skype....  mais moi mes contactes sur skype se limite a une personne, sinon ils sont tous sur msn ou yahoo
c'est  pas pour moi


----------



## Dimitri11 (4 Décembre 2007)

vaubaneurope a dit:


> bon je veux pas faire ma mauvaise tête....   mais ya pas la cam sur adium ....    ca a l'air pas mal mais bon je le garde pas.... je sais vous allez dire ya skype....  mais moi mes contactes sur skype se limite a une personne, sinon ils sont tous sur msn ou yahoo
> c'est  pas pour moi



ben moi j'ai la fonction webcam il faut télécharger un plug-in, renseigne toi!!^


----------



## vaubaneurope (4 Décembre 2007)

trop tard j'ai viré....   et vu que ca ete un peu galere a enlever surtout le "growl" chui pas pret de le remettre...  en meme temps dans aide j'ai tapé webcam et il etait ecrit qu'adium ne le proposait pas encore  :mouais:  j e vais donc continué a ouvrir mes fenetres yahoo et msn


----------



## Xman (4 Décembre 2007)

Adium 

...tout contre !


----------



## Dimitri11 (5 Décembre 2007)

Xman a dit:


> Adium
> 
> ...tout contre !




Il me semblait que tu serais tout contre, vu ton avatar, hein??? DEMASQUE!!! ^^

j'aurais du t'interdire l'accès à ce fil! mouarf!


----------



## kisco (5 Décembre 2007)

MamaCass a dit:


> Dans les réponses au sondage il manque :
> 
> J'utilise adium à 100% depuis des années et j'en suis très content(e)
> 
> Sans déconner, il est génial



rien de mieux qu'Adium pour le chat non-vidéo non-audio.
Ne plante jamais chez moi.


----------



## Arlequin (5 Décembre 2007)

vaubaneurope a dit:


> en meme temps dans aide j'ai tapé webcam et il etait ecrit qu'adium ne le proposait pas encore


 
dans les news de macgé.... 



MamaCass a dit:


> Dans les réponses au sondage il manque :
> 
> J'utilise adium à 100% depuis des années et j'en suis très content(e)


 
+1


----------



## Dimitri11 (5 Décembre 2007)

Alors confirmation! je viens de faire une vidéo-audio conférence avec quelqu'un qui est sur PC!

Il faut télécharger le plug-in MeBeam, et ça fonctionne (clic droit sur le nom de la personne désirée pour la conférence, et c'est parti!!!!

of course, c'est pas pareil que Skype de ce côté-là, mais tout fonctionne (contrairement à MSN et aMSN)!!

voili voulou!


----------



## Anonyme (5 Décembre 2007)

Alors mon point de vue sur Adium :

C'est le *MEILLEUR* logiciel de messagerie instantanée (Et pourtant je n'ai pas de compte AIM ou Yahoo).

Pourquoi ?

Les plus :​
Logiciel ultra stable​
Il est beau​
Discret (Pas toute une interface de la mort pour rien)​
Multi Comptes (Ma copine et moi utilisons le même logiciel en même temps)​
Une fenêtre pour toutes les conversations (Ca compte quand on a un écran 13")​
Les petits sons de canard me font toujours marrer​
La notification de l'état dans le doc​
Heu comparé à MSN ben... j'attend le nouveau MSN pour voir lol​
Et Amsn c'est une catastrophe, il est moche mais les transferts de fichiers sont rapides​
Les moins :​
Le transfert des fichiers est plus que long... Envoyer un photo de 3mo ou la recevoir est une vrai corvée...​
Pas de visio disponible en NATIF mais le plug-in Mebean qui semble faire ses preuves​
Conclusion :

Rangé votre MSN voire même supprimer le. Adium est LA solution ! Bientôt il saura gérer nativement les vidéos conférences.

Pour ceux qui ne connaissent pas, testez le ! ​


----------



## le busson (6 Décembre 2007)

Il a planté hier pour la première fois, mais je ne changerais adium pour rien au monde


----------



## e-gore (6 Décembre 2007)

Quand j'étais sur pc j'avais msn, j'allais de temps à autre sur des site de custo et je voyais que l'on parlait souvent d'un petit logiciel de messagerie instantanée nommé Adium. Je me souvent la reflexion que ce petit canard avait l'air transformiste magicien, un prestigiditateur virtuel.

Il me le fallait à tout prix. Depuis je suis sur mac et de temps à autre je vais sur des sites de custo.Je peux constater que msn ou autre messagerie instantanée n'est utilisée pour enjoliver le petit bureau

+2 pour adium
-10 pour les autres (lourdeur, obesité, instabilité...)

PS: Quelqu'un sait comment améliorer le transfert de fichier dans Adium.


----------



## Klakinoumi (6 Décembre 2007)

Je préfère adium de loin à toutes les autres solutions. Le mix Adium/Skype est démoniaque.


----------



## Dimitri11 (7 Décembre 2007)

Klakinoumi a dit:


> Je préfère adium de loin à toutes les autres solutions. Le mix Adium/Skype est démoniaque.




c'est vrai que pour avoir toutes les fonctionalités, c'est le MUST!! Reste à attendre que Adium règle ce problème de vidéo/audio, et on aura même plus besoin de Skype!!

c'est peut-être pas demain la veille, mais ça arrivera sûrement avant la fin des temps


----------



## ike42 (8 Décembre 2007)

bonsoir,

je suis entiérement d'accord que Adium et simple beau et efficace.
par contre étant un bleu sur mac car j'ai reçu mon macbook que depuis fin novembre, comment configurer adium pour être averti quant on reçoit un email sur sa boite hotmail????


----------



## MamaCass (9 Décembre 2007)

Préférences > comptes > double clique sur ton compte > onglet Options : cochez "vérifier les nouveaux courriels"


----------



## ddrmanxbxfr (9 Décembre 2007)

Bien que sa fait des année que je test le noyau de Adium ( Ex Pidgin ou ancienement appelé Gaim ! ) Je trouve l'adaptation a l'interface aqua assez bien fait est stable autant que la version en gtk enfin. J'ai pas eu le temps de tester les dernieres cvs de adium ( si quelqun peut m'en donner son avis car je manque de temps hihi et xcode est pas installer la.. ) mais en version stable il es tres bien.L'interface comme toujours le bon vieux Gaim qui realisait bien son travail.Les differents protocoles en im s'en sortent pas si mal sauf pour l'irc que je trouve assez moche sur adium ( gaim ou pidgin loll ) alors je me sert de Xchat Aqua a la place seulement pour l'irc

Voila c'etait mon brin


----------



## apple.maniac (9 Décembre 2007)

Adium est tout simplement LE meilleur. En plus, l'Av intégrée est pour bientôt allez donc voir par la
http://adium.aybee.net/forum/index.php/topic,1021.0.html

même si il ya MeBeam (qui n'est pas la solution définitive...)


----------



## twinworld (10 Décembre 2007)

beaucoup d'intervention pour dire qu'Adium est stable. Dois-je comprendre que ce n'est pas le cas de MSN ? Chez moi, ca ne plante jamais. Mais c'est peut-être parce que je ne fais pas de conférence, de webcam ou je ne sais quoi d'autre. J'utilise Adium au boulot et MSN à la maison, pour ne faire que du texte. Les deux vont bien.


----------



## qsdfg (10 Décembre 2007)

J'aimerais bien l'utiliser, je n'en lis que du bien, mais je n'arrive pas à le configurer pour ajouter des adresses yahoo et gmail


----------



## Arlequin (10 Décembre 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> J'aimerais bien l'utiliser, je n'en lis que du bien, mais je n'arrive pas à le configurer pour ajouter des adresses yahoo et gmail


tu ne peux ajouter des contacts de ces réseaux que si tu as déjà configuré tes comptes auprès de ces fournisseurs.....

edit: mais ai un doute pour gmail.......


----------



## qsdfg (10 Décembre 2007)

Je viens de télécharger Adium 1.1.4 et je me débrouille toujours aussi mal, toutefois le temps d'écrire ces lignes, je pense avoir trouvé.

J'ai créé des comptes, puis pour gmail, les contacts se sont affichés automatiquement, j'ai du les ajouter manuellement pour Yahoo et Hotmail. 

*C'est visiblement ce que je n'avais pas compris, créer des comptes d'abord. *


----------



## beloeil (17 Décembre 2007)

adium for life....


----------



## qsdfg (17 Décembre 2007)

Growl est bien sympa, car au départ je me demandais à quoi ça servait.


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Growl est bien sympa, car au départ je me demandais à quoi ça servait.


 
A quoi ça sert Growl ?


----------



## Arlequin (18 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> A quoi ça sert Growl ?


 
à te mettre à l'écran toutes sortes de notifications...pour adium, skype, et bcp d'autres....

voir par là.....


----------



## Anonyme (18 Décembre 2007)

Arlequin a dit:


> à te mettre à l'écran toutes sortes de notifications...pour adium, skype, et bcp d'autres....
> 
> voir par là.....


 
OK donc pas vraiment utile pour moi :rose:


----------



## qsdfg (18 Décembre 2007)

Yams Kasix a dit:


> OK donc pas vraiment utile pour moi :rose:



Probablement. Moi, j'aime bien savoir par une petite fenêtre, qui se connecte.


----------



## pascalformac (18 Décembre 2007)

cékoa adiom?
  

mode serieux
 ca fait des années que c'est dans mes " indispensables"

pratique , multiprotocoles , tonnes de customisations et réglages personnalisables
Malgré ses petits défauts ca reste nettement plus simple que d'ouvrir N clients differents en même temps ( bouffeurs de ram  et parfois instables, vous avez remarquez? Un exemple : msn qui crashe alors que le même compte msn  sur adium lui roule tranquille)


----------



## qsdfg (18 Décembre 2007)

pascalformac a dit:


> cékoa adiom?
> 
> 
> mode serieux
> ...



Le post n'est pas "c'est quoi ?"

mais "*pour ou contre ?*"


----------



## MamaCass (18 Décembre 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Le post n'est pas "c'est quoi ?"
> 
> mais "*pour ou contre ?*"



Je crois qu'il est pour


----------



## Dimitri11 (19 Décembre 2007)

qsdfg a dit:


> Le post n'est pas "c'est quoi ?"
> 
> mais "*pour ou contre ?*"



Ouais, merci de protéger mon fil!

SURTOUT QUE SI ON REVIENT A LA PAGE 1, LE TOUT PREMIER POST DE CE FIL on constate que je fais une description de l'Application et que je demande vos avis et votes!! faut pas que lire les deux derniers messages sortis!!  :hein::hein::hein:


----------



## Gwenvael (19 Décembre 2007)

J'arrive j'arrive et je protège lol

Personnellement en quelques jours j'ai fait mon choix, il s'agit d'adium. D'une part parceque il est élégant, totalement configurable et tellement bien intégrer à l'interface mac.

J'ai découvert chez un ami amsn et mercury messenger, quand je lui est demandé pourquoi il avait porté son choix sur ces deux logiciels, il m'a répondu qu'elle intégrait la caméra et qu'il pouvais ainsi discuté avec ses amis sur pc.

Du coup quand j'ai recut mon mac la semaine derniere, j'ai fait plein de recherche et j'ai vu qu'il existait un plugin pour adium qui permettait d'une part de mettre la cam d'autre part le son et encore mieu, la possibilité de faire de la visioconférence a plusieurs.
Bon il est vrai que pour le moment, ce n'est pas bien integrer a l'interface, mais cela reste une solution sympathique en attendant la sorti d'adium 2.


----------



## piercoco (19 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai cherché, j'ai hésité, j'ai testé........ j'ai adopté !!!! 

Adium c'est génial et tout beau, en plus fort simple et agréable.

Merci de vos conseils.

Donc POUR à 200 pour cent !!!!


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Décembre 2007)

Existe t il un statut "invisible" pour adium ??

J'ai cherché mais je n'ai pas trouvé......je voudrais me mettre en invisible sur une session et pouvoir parler aux gens....Adium ne veut pas me mettre en invisible et mercury ne veut pas me laisser parler lorsque je suis en invisible....

Si quelqu'un a une suggestion de logiciel ou autre, je suis preneur 

Merci
Pharmacos


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

J'ai rien dit. Je me suis trompé.:rose: :rose: 
Désolé.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Décembre 2007)

antoine59 a dit:


> Désolé mais Je comprends pas trop le problème
> Je suis sur Adium, et en cliquant sur disponible en haut de la fenêtre tu peux te mettre en invisible sans aucun problème.
> Je viens de faire le test et ça marche nickel.
> Peut-être un problème de version, je suis sur la X. 1.1.4
> Désolé de pas t'aider plus



Oups je me suis mal exprimé ! 
Donc le problème se résume à : lorsque je suis en "invisible", je ne peux pas envoyer de message....

Ce que je voudrais faire....histoire de ne pas être over demandé 

Merci antoine59


----------



## supermoquette (30 Décembre 2007)

iChat 4 le fait super nickel.


----------



## Anonyme (30 Décembre 2007)

Désolé mais je pensais que ca marchais mais en faite, j'arrive à envoyer mais pas à recevoir, je comprends vraiment pas. AU bout de une minute, Adium me dis qu'il y a une erreur, et dois se déconnecter:mouais: .
Par contre Ichat le fais nickel

ps: Griller par SuperMoquette


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Décembre 2007)

supermoquette a dit:


> iChat 4 le fait super nickel.



Yes but ! Mes put**** d'amis sont sur des PC (je sais j'ai de mauvaises fréquentations) et donc j'ai besoin de msn....

Merci à vous 2


----------



## PoorMonsteR (30 Décembre 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Yes but ! Mes put**** d'amis sont sur des PC (je sais j'ai de mauvaises fréquentations) et donc j'ai besoin de msn....
> 
> Merci à vous 2



Si tu es "bricoleur", j'avais trouvé ceci il y a quelque temps.


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Décembre 2007)

PoorMonsteR a dit:


> Si tu es "bricoleur", j'avais trouvé ceci il y a quelque temps.



Yop merci à toi ! j'essaierai cette solution !
Dommage que l'on ne gère plus du tout le compte msn (pour la changement de login etc...) mais c'est une solution !



Pharmacos


----------



## PascalBS38 (3 Janvier 2008)

Pour ma fille, j'avais d'abord installe aMSN car c'est presente comme un clone de MSN (donc 100% resemblant et avec les memes fonctions comme la webcam, les emoticones pesonnelles et autres "gadgets"). Ses copines et copains etant tous sur MSN PC cela permettait a ma fille de ne pas s'entendre dire "t'as pas de webcam, ton PC est nul, ou bien qu'elle doive dire qu'elle ne peut pas echanger d'emoticones personelles, etc.
J'ai donc installe la version 0.97-RC1 de Amsn. Tout allait bien sauf que l'appli plante trop souvent lorsqu'on fait de la webcam.
Donc j'ai installe Adium et avec le plug-in Mebeam on peut faire de la video.
Seul probleme c'est qu'Adium ne supporte pas toutes les fonctions de MSN (comme les emoticones personnels, les wings et autres).
Mais en fin de compte elle n'utilise plus que Adium car ca ne plante pas et elle trouve l'interface et les "coin-coin" vraiment sympa.
Donc on vote pour Adium
Mais attention je viens d'installer la nouvelle version de Amsn (0.97). L'interface est plus jolie, a voire si ca plante toujours autant.....


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Yes but ! Mes put**** d'amis sont sur des PC (je sais j'ai de mauvaises fréquentations) et donc j'ai besoin de msn....
> 
> Merci à vous 2



si ce sont des amis, ils passeront à skype sans problème qui est safe à ce jour et totalement multi-plateforme avec la vidéo en sus.
Depuis quelques jours on signale tout de même quelques surréalistes situations sur des macs avec MSN, aMSN (pas adium, mais les ports étant les même, il n'y a pas de raison)


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> si ce sont des amis, ils passeront à skype sans problème qui est safe à ce jour et totalement multi-plateforme avec la vidéo en sus.
> Depuis quelques jours on signale tout de même quelques surréalistes situations sur des macs avec MSN, aMSN (pas adium, mais les ports étant les même, il n'y a pas de raison)



Et à propos de Proteus ?? C'est bien ??


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et à propos de Proteus ?? C'est bien ??



je n'en sais rien, chez moi, c'est skype et AIM. D'ailleurs le premier user qui me fout MSN (ou une version édulcorée), prend la porte et c'est dans les avenants des contrats concernant l'usage de l'informatique dans la boite... (enfin pour ceux qui peuvent installer )


----------



## Pharmacos (3 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> je n'en sais rien, chez moi, c'est skype et AIM. D'ailleurs le premier user qui me fout MSN (ou une version édulcorée), prend la porte et c'est dans les avenants des contrats concernant l'usage de l'informatique dans la boite... (enfin pour ceux qui peuvent installer )



^^
Sauvage !

Oui mais bon vu la liste de gens que j'ai sur msn.....pas très possible de faire passer tout le monde sous skype..


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ^^
> Sauvage !
> 
> Oui mais bon vu la liste de gens que j'ai sur msn.....pas très possible de faire passer tout le monde sous skype..



ouais, je veux bien que j'ai un côté tyran, mais si je peux poster sur Macgé, c'est parce qu'ils n'ont jamais de problème


----------



## jackpaterson (3 Janvier 2008)

probleme reglé...


----------



## LaurentR (6 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise ce plugin pour Skype avec Adium ? 

http://myjobspace.co.nz/images/pidgin/


Je l'ai installé avec la version d'Adium qui vient de sortir, 1.2, et je ne vois pas skype dans la liste des comptes si je veux l'ajouter...

Merci,


----------



## Dimitri11 (7 Janvier 2008)

LaurentR a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Est-ce que quelqu'un utilise ce plugin pour Skype avec Adium ?
> 
> ...



Je savais pas qu'il y avait un plug-in Skype pour Adium..je le télécharge et je le teste demain..je te tiens au courant!
merci pour ton post!

EDIT: alors, je ne sais pas du tout si ça a à voir avec l'ordre des manipulations, mais moi j'a installé le plug-in sur Adium 1.1.4 puis mis à jour vers Adium 1.2 et je peux créer mon compte Skype..

Par contre, pas moyen de me connecter. J'ai lu sur le site officiel d'Adium que pour pouvoir discuter avec tes contacts Skype par Adium il faut de toute façon que Skype soit ouvert...Donc pour l'instant je laisse de côté...Et je peux pas plus t'aider..désolé!


----------



## Calor45 (7 Janvier 2008)

Adium, je ne vois pas comment je pourrais être contre !!
Il remplace trés avantageusement MSN par son look et le support de nombreux autres protocoles.

Je préfère personnellement que l'équipe de développement se concentre sur l'amélioration de la vitesse de transfert des fichiers / MSN plutôt que l'ajout d'une fonction audio/vidéo.

J'ai remarqué une chose : j'utilisais le plugin IchartWork sur la 1.1.2 qui ne marche plus du tout sur la version 1.2 sortie dernièrement. Quelqu'un connait un autre plugin ayant la même fonction ? ( afficher les illustrations iTunes comme avatar dans Adium ).


----------



## MamaCass (7 Janvier 2008)

Si la version d'Adium compatible audio/vidéo/texte sort et qu'elle fonctionne parfaitement (avec tous les protocoles compatibles), je sens qu'Apple va passer par là et sortir le portefeuille, parce qu'Adium, y'a pas à dire, c'est le meilleur  :love:


----------



## skystef (8 Janvier 2008)

Longtemps adepte de Messenger Mac, j'utilise Adium depuis 3 mois et il est vrai qu'il est très beau est bien foutu par rapport au vieux messenger de MS. 

Cela dit, la gestion du protocole MSN est comme pour les autres (proteus, amsn un peu moins) et comme avec MSN mac : au rabais...


----------



## skystef (8 Janvier 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si la version d'Adium compatible audio/vidéo/texte sort et qu'elle fonctionne parfaitement (avec tous les protocoles compatibles), je sens qu'Apple va passer par là et sortir le portefeuille, parce qu'Adium, y'a pas à dire, c'est le meilleur  :love:



Apple pourrait déjà rendre iChat compatible avec MSN et Yahoo! au moins pour le texte....


----------



## Calor45 (9 Janvier 2008)

Au passage, 
Pour les gens qui utilisent des plugins Adium comme iChartwork ( qui sert à afficher les infos comme la pochette du titre en cours de lecture sur iTunes ) :

- Les modifications dans la dernière version d'Adium empêche les scripts de fonctionner et rendent leurs fonctionnement impossible ou aléatoire.

Je ne sais pas qui des 2 va réagir en premier ( l'auteur du plugin ou l'équipe de dév. d'Adium ).

iChartwork : http://www.yreuxsoftware.com/


----------



## Dimitri11 (17 Mai 2008)

skystef a dit:


> Apple pourrait déjà rendre iChat compatible avec MSN et Yahoo! au moins pour le texte....



Je préfère la première version...Adium racheté par Apple...Il y a (à mon avis) plus d'utilisateurs Adium que iChat...d'où le plus grand intérêt...

iChat étant essentiellement Mac, cela peut tendre à convaincre certaines mamans à acheter un Mac pour pouvoir communiquer gratuitement avec leur fistons...ce qui est un argument de vente...réalité ou délire complet? je sais pas...mais pourquoi pas après tout!


----------



## flotow (17 Mai 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Si la version d'Adium compatible audio/vidéo/texte sort et qu'elle fonctionne parfaitement (avec tous les protocoles compatibles), je sens qu'Apple va passer par là et sortir le portefeuille, parce qu'Adium, y'a pas à dire, c'est le meilleur  :love:


apple racheter une boite pour faire du retro-ingeniering?
mui :/ 
faudrait que la MacBU se bouge pour faire une vrai version de MSN (au moins pour la visio) pour ceux qui veulent la visio sur MSN a tout prix. Parce que ce sont que des protocoles fermés, alors ca va etre dur pour apple pour caser tout ca dans iChat (a moins de payer les licences... mais je vois mal Apple vendre un produit (macos) avec un autre produit (iChat) compatible avec le protocole MSFT!

P.S: le sondage a un blem, car il ne tiens pas compte de tout ceux qui tournent sur Messenger!


----------



## Deleted member 47804 (17 Mai 2008)

J'utilise Mercury Messenger... Il remplit presque toute mes attentes. La version 1.8 était instable, mais la 1.9 est un peu mieux.

J'ai essayé Adium.. J'hésite à m'y convertir aussi mais:

Y'a t'il un log des anciennes conversation accessible, comme sous mercury ?
Peut on afficher la musique qu'on écoute, sans passer par diverses plugin qu'il faut installer (bref en natif)

merci


----------



## supermoquette (17 Mai 2008)

Oui et oui, et j'aime pas adium pour autant


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

C'est dommage car il n'a pas la visio donc , je reste à amsn


----------



## moonwalk9r (17 Mai 2008)

Il n'y a pas la reponse : je n'utilise qu'adium et surtout pas amsn...

Et je le dirait jamais assez pour la visio mac, linux, pc : mebeam, c'est over-compatible, en plus intégré dans adium, que demander de plus, je n'attend même plus la fonction visio native


----------



## Museforever (17 Mai 2008)

Y'a-t-il moyen d'afficher les sous pseudos avec Adium ?


----------



## Dimitri11 (17 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> C'est dommage car il n'a pas la visio donc , je reste à amsn



Le plug-in mebeam permet la visio et audio conférence avec Adium! Ou simplement en allant sur www.mebeam.com et en entrant un nom de salle, c'est possible aussi!

Et j'ai pas réessayé depuis longtemps, mais depuis que je suis sur Léopard, la vidéo sur aMSN ne fonctionne plus...



Museforever a dit:


> Y'a-t-il moyen d'afficher les sous pseudos avec Adium ?



Je ne crois pas...Désolé!


----------



## Anonyme (17 Mai 2008)

chez moi elle fonctionne  
Pour adium j evais essayer prochainement..


----------



## sistavicky (17 Mai 2008)

salut à tous
Voilà je débute avec mac os x.J'ai installé Adium parce qu'avec Messenger je ne peux partager de fichier "en direct" ni personnaliser ma messagerie. Bref, après l'installation je l'ai mis dans application.Mais maintenant lorsque je clique sur l'îcone de l'application rien ne s'ouvre. Merci de me conseiller pour résoudre ce problème.Merci d'avance


----------



## Dimitri11 (17 Mai 2008)

sistavicky a dit:


> salut à tous
> Voilà je débute avec mac os x.J'ai installé Adium parce qu'avec Messenger je ne peux partager de fichier "en direct" ni personnaliser ma messagerie. Bref, après l'installation je l'ai mis dans application.Mais maintenant lorsque je clique sur l'îcone de l'application rien ne s'ouvre. Merci de me conseiller pour résoudre ce problème.Merci d'avance



Je n'ai pas touché à MSN depuis un moment, mais il me semble que tu peux envoyer des fichiers avec..

Euh..sinon...tu as double-cliqué? Bien installé? Bonne version..Je n'ai jamais eu ce problème, alors je ne sais trop que proposé..désolé!


----------



## sistavicky (18 Mai 2008)

Merci de m'avoir répondu. Oui je l'ai bien installé, je l'ai mis dans application comme il l'était demandé. Mais lorsque je double clique sur l'icône, il "cligne" comme s'il s'ouvrait mais rien ne se passe, aucune fenêtre n'apparaît. Et oui j'ai téléchargé la bonne version  : Adium pour mac os x.
Help me !:rose:


----------



## Dimitri11 (18 Mai 2008)

sistavicky a dit:


> Merci de m'avoir répondu. Oui je l'ai bien installé, je l'ai mis dans application comme il l'était demandé. Mais lorsque je double clique sur l'icône, il "cligne" comme s'il s'ouvrait mais rien ne se passe, aucune fenêtre n'apparaît. Et oui j'ai téléchargé la bonne version  : Adium pour mac os x.
> Help me !:rose:



Tu peux essayer de le désinstaller complètement (avec une application comme AppZapper ou AppDelete) et réinstaller Adium!

Ou sinon, si tu es sous Léopard, fais un Pomme +I (cmd +I) en sélectionnant Adium et coche la case "Ouvrir avec Rosetta"...c'est peut-être un problème de version...


----------



## sistavicky (18 Mai 2008)

Ok je l'ai désinstallé complètement et réinstallé. Apparemment ça doit venir d'un autre problème. En fait je pense qu'il est bien installé c'est juste que lorsque je l'ouvre je sais pas où il apparaît puisqu'il n'y a aucune fenêtre.
Sinon je ne suis pas sous Léopard, et pour mon mac os x on m'a conseillé adium...
S'il n' y a pas d'autre solution je me contenterais de Messenger sur mon mac!..
Merci en tout cas.


----------



## MamaCass (20 Mai 2008)

As tu créé au moins un compte ?  Si Adium se lance, tu vas dans le menu Adium |Préférences | Comptes et tu crée ton premier compte.

Plus d'infos en vidéo par là : http://www.rhinos-mac.fr/applications.html

(3 vidéos dispo)


----------



## Dimitri11 (22 Mai 2008)

sistavicky a dit:


> Ok je l'ai désinstallé complètement et réinstallé. Apparemment ça doit venir d'un autre problème. En fait je pense qu'il est bien installé c'est juste que lorsque je l'ouvre je sais pas où il apparaît puisqu'il n'y a aucune fenêtre.
> Sinon je ne suis pas sous Léopard, et pour mon mac os x on m'a conseillé adium...
> S'il n' y a pas d'autre solution je me contenterais de Messenger sur mon mac!..
> Merci en tout cas.



Est-ce que Adium apparaît dans ton Dock quand tu le lances? Et s'il est dans ton Dock par défaut, est-ce qu'il y a le petit point dessous qui montre qu'il est ouvert (si tu ne vois pas de quoi je parle, ouvre une application, regarde-la dans le Dock..dessous y a une marque..)


----------



## kaos (23 Mai 2008)

adium est de loin le client le mieux conçu ! mais j'ai pris l'habitude d'amsn .... mais je prefere adium


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Je viens de telecharger adium et :love: :love: 
custo des fenetres , themes , simplicité...mais impossible d'aller consulter ses messages..:rose:


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2008)

consulter les mails?
je crois qu'il y a un module qui utilise Growl pour signaler l'arrivée de nouveau mails


----------



## MamaCass (24 Mai 2008)

Pas besoin de module, dans les préférences d'Adium | Comptes, double clic sur le compte, onglet "Options", cochez "Vérifier les nouveaux courriels".


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Mai 2008)

D'ailleurs moi j'ai toujours un petit soucis !

Impossible d'ouvrir ma messagerie hotmail via safari


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2008)

Pharmacos a dit:


> D'ailleurs moi j'ai toujours un petit soucis !
> 
> Impossible d'ouvrir ma messagerie hotmail via safari


ca, ca depend 
(enfin, tu veux dire depuis adium ou en general?)
car en general, c'est un coup oui, un coup non... mais comme j'ai laché hotmail pour les mails 
600messages en attentes :wouahou:


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> ca, ca depend
> (enfin, tu veux dire depuis adium ou en general?)
> car en general, c'est un coup oui, un coup non... mais comme j'ai laché hotmail pour les mails
> 600messages en attentes :wouahou:



Non non c'est tout le temps !

Moi j'ai aussi laché hotmail mais dès fois je veux aller jeter un oeil et impossible via safari


----------



## flotow (24 Mai 2008)

http://login.live.com ne fonctionne pas?  :/


----------



## supermoquette (24 Mai 2008)

Si si possible


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

merci mamacass  
en plus on a l'impression qu'adium est un widget :love:


----------



## MamaCass (24 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> merci mamacass
> en plus on a l'impression qu'adium est un widget :love:



De rien 

J'utilise le thème Decay, je le trouve très discret


----------



## Anonyme (24 Mai 2008)

Moi aussi :


----------



## Yvi (25 Mai 2008)

salut tout le monde, je viens de télécharger adium mais aucun contact n'apparait dans ma liste ...normal?

compte créé à priori donc bon je seche un peu là


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2008)

Yvi a dit:


> salut tout le monde, je viens de télécharger adium mais aucun contact n'apparait dans ma liste ...normal?
> 
> compte créé à priori donc bon je seche un peu là


c'est un nouveau compte hotmail/msn/live ou un vieux truc?
si c'est un nouveau et que tu viens d'ajouter des contacts, il faut attendre qu'ils t'acceptent (c'est pas comme AIM )

si c'est un vieux compte et que tu as deja des contacts, je sais pas, pt'et attendre quelques instants, ca me le fait chez moi, mes contacts arrivent en deux fois


----------



## Yvi (25 Mai 2008)

ben en fait j'ai juste recopié mes contacts de mon msn...

Edith : j'avais un truc coché dans le menu du style "masquer mes contacts hors ligne" ou un truc du genre merci...

au fait Growl çà sert à quoi???


----------



## SilenceSonore (25 Mai 2008)

Salut 

Je vais tester , pour le moment je suis sur amsn qui marche pas mal .


----------



## imacg5mortel (25 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Je viens de telecharger adium et :love: :love:
> custo des fenetres , themes , simplicité...mais impossible d'aller consulter ses messages..:rose:



Utiliser un @Hotmail comme mail principal  
Prends toi un bon Gmail et utilise Mail


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

j'utilise un .mac comme compte pricipal  
Alors quand on ne sait pas : on se tait !


----------



## free00 (25 Mai 2008)

En fait ton sondage n'est pas fiable à cause de son titre. Les gens qui ont Adium vont forcément voter et peu de gens (les grincheux pour la plupart) qui utilisent aMsn vont répondre...


----------



## GrInGoo (25 Mai 2008)

free00 a dit:


> En fait ton sondage n'est pas fiable à cause de son titre. Les gens qui ont Adium vont forcément voter et peu de gens (les grincheux pour la plupart) qui utilisent aMsn vont répondre...



En même temps pour les avoir un peu tous tester, adium est le plus fiable ...


----------



## Dimitri11 (25 Mai 2008)

free00 a dit:


> En fait ton sondage n'est pas fiable à cause de son titre. Les gens qui ont Adium vont forcément voter et peu de gens (les grincheux pour la plupart) qui utilisent aMsn vont répondre...



Je comprends pas ce que tu veux dire...C'est le but que les gens qui ont Adium votent..et que les autres...votent aussi....

tu as des propositions de changement?


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2008)

bah, deja, tu mets pas Messenger (le client officel) dans la liste, alors que pleiiin de personnes l'utilisent! (dont Xao85 )


----------



## Dimitri11 (25 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> bah, deja, tu mets pas Messenger (le client officel) dans la liste, alors que pleiiin de personnes l'utilisent! (dont Xao85 )



plein de personnes...plein de personnes...sur windows peut-être! Dans le monde entier, je sais pas, mais dans mes fréquentations, tout le monde est sur Adium ou Mercury...Mes fréquentations ne reflètent apparemment que très mal le monde. :mouais: Et je n'ai pas mis Mercury dans ma liste, parce que je connaissais pas encore quand j'ai créé le fil :rose::rose:


----------



## Pomme d'api (25 Mai 2008)

une petite question: je débarque dans le monde apple donc je ne connais encore rien! Je viens d'installer Adium ca à l'air de fonctionner mais ma liste de contact est bizarre! CAD que je ne vois que qlquns de mes contacts. est ce normal? On dirait que ceux qui ne sont pas en ligne n'apparaissent pas, c'est bien ça?


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Adium est multi-paramétrable 
Tu cliques en haut à gauche sur Adium, puis tu va dans Préférences et là tu cherches 

Ps: Par acquis de conscience, j'ai cherché dans Adium, mais j'ai pas trouvé.... Désolé (mais ça doit être quelque part!)


----------



## Pomme d'api (25 Mai 2008)

antoine59 a dit:


> Adium est multi-paramétrable
> Tu cliques en haut à gauche sur Adium, puis tu va dans Préférences et là tu cherches
> 
> Ps: Par acquis de conscience, j'ai cherché dans Adium, mais j'ai pas trouvé.... Désolé (mais ça doit être quelque part!)



Tout ça c'est fait  
mais pas un paramètre sur la liste de contact...


----------



## Taz33 (25 Mai 2008)

Pomme d'api a dit:


> une petite question: je débarque dans le monde apple donc je ne connais encore rien! Je viens d'installer Adium ca à l'air de fonctionner mais ma liste de contact est bizarre! CAD que je ne vois que qlquns de mes contacts. est ce normal? On dirait que ceux qui ne sont pas en ligne n'apparaissent pas, c'est bien ça?



Perso, je vois mes contacts déconnectés.
Et je ne vois pas de config spécial pour le faire? Je n'ai rien eu à bidouillé


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2008)

affichage: cacher les contacts hors ligne

tu as aussi le groupe hors ligne (c'est selon, avec la 1° option)
cmd+shift+H


----------



## Pomme d'api (25 Mai 2008)

Super c'est bien ça!!!!! Je vois tous mes contacts maintenant  
Comme quoi on n'est jamais assez curieux!!! 
A l'avenir je penserai a aller voir un peu plus en profondeur.
merci


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Je viens de me mettre à Adium après avoir lu divers messages enthousiastes de ce post .
J'ai  téléchargé le plugin mebeam pour la cam mais pas encore testé.
Sinon, il fonctionne parfaitement avec mes divers comptes et j'ai donc supprimer mercury messenger et yahoo messenger de mon Mac (aMsn, c'était fait depuis longtemps pour cause de plantages chroniques et de transferts de fichiers calamiteux).
Mais Adium a un gros défaut : il trop paramétrable, sans parler de tous les "XTRAs" téléchargeables sur le net. Cette infinité de possibilité me trouble quelque peu.


----------



## flotow (25 Mai 2008)

enfin, dans les XTras, certains sont biens, voir tres bien, mais il y en a aussi qui sont quelconques  (mais ils ont le merite d'exister, ce qui prouve qu'un soft est capable de federer, et donc, qu'il plait)!

le transfert de fichier est aussi calamiteux sur Adium (enfin, via MSN, car pour AIM, ca va, come iChat (quoique un peu moins rapide)


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2008)

Je viens de tester la webcam via mebeam. Techniquement ça fonctionne, mais mes contacts me disent que la qualité est moindre que lorsque j'utilisais Mercury Messenger. Est ce possible d'améliorer la qualité? J'utilise l'iSight de mon Macbook.
Et pour ce qui est du transfert de fichiers, c'est pas si calamiteux que ça, surtout comparé à aMsn qui plantait 3 transferts sur 4.


----------



## Dimitri11 (26 Mai 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je viens de tester la webcam via mebeam. Techniquement ça fonctionne, mais mes contacts me disent que la qualité est moindre que lorsque j'utilisais Mercury Messenger. Est ce possible d'améliorer la qualité? J'utilise l'iSight de mon Macbook.
> Et pour ce qui est du transfert de fichiers, c'est pas si calamiteux que ça, surtout comparé à aMsn qui plantait 3 transferts sur 4.



En effet, MeBeam ne donne pas une très belle image. Impossible de changer, à moins de changer de webcam..

Y a rien à dire, côté vidéo, Skype reste le must!
Peut-être que ça transfert mieux que MSN ou aMSN..Mais alors, de nouveau, comparé à Skype, Adium est un escargot!


----------



## flotow (26 Mai 2008)

oui, alors la, Adium un escargot... c'est le protocole qui est un escargot 
dans l'ordre (en vitesse de transfert):
AIM
Skype
MSN
AIM etant le plus rapide  (et de loin devant Skype)


----------



## richard-deux (26 Mai 2008)

pithiviers a dit:


> Je viens de tester la webcam via mebeam. Techniquement ça fonctionne, mais mes contacts me disent que la qualité est moindre que lorsque j'utilisais Mercury Messenger.



Comment fais-tu pour que ta webcam soit reconnue?
Lorsque j'active la webacm, on me demande USB, ou je ne sais quoi et les 3 propositions ne me permettent pas à mon interlocuteur de me voir alors que moi je le vois?
Merci pour ta réponse.  

J'ai un Macbook, pour info.


----------



## Dimitri11 (26 Mai 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> Comment fais-tu pour que ta webcam soit reconnue?
> Lorsque j'active la webacm, on me demande USB, ou je ne sais quoi et les 3 propositions ne me permettent pas à mon interlocuteur de me voir alors que moi je le vois?
> Merci pour ta réponse.
> 
> J'ai un Macbook, pour info.



Tu dois d'abord cocher l'option "Autoriser" , et ensuite dans le sous-menu Caméra tu selectionnes USB Video Class Video, si tu utilises là iSight intégrée!

Et bien sûr, n'utiliser la cam dans aucune autre application..(quoi que..)


----------



## richard-deux (27 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Tu dois d'abord cocher l'option "Autoriser" , et ensuite dans le sous-menu Caméra tu selectionnes USB Video Class Video, si tu utilises là iSight intégrée!
> 
> Et bien sûr, n'utiliser la cam dans aucune autre application..(quoi que..)



"USB Video Class Video" Ok, je n'ai jamais cliqué sur cette option puis ma cam est intégrée et non en USB. :rateau: 

Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Dimitri11 (28 Mai 2008)

richarddeux a dit:


> "USB Video Class Video" Ok, je n'ai jamais cliqué sur cette option puis ma cam est intégrée et non en USB. :rateau:
> 
> Merci pour ta réponse.



Ouais, c'est bizarre en effet, mais chez moi c'est comme ça que c'était par défaut, et ça marche..Donc maintenant je sais!!

Je t'en prie!


----------



## flotow (28 Mai 2008)

la cam intégrée est en USB!
'informations système' > USB > oh, iSight (micron 'normallement')
je vois pas comment ça peut être branche sinon... (FW? )


----------



## Amalcrex (28 Mai 2008)

Perso, j'utilise adium depuis quelques jours, que du bonheur  
Paramétrable à souhaits, chacun peut y trouver son bonheur!
Bien mieux que MSN pour mac, ou encore que le laid aMSN


----------



## Dimitri11 (29 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> la cam intégrée est en USB!
> 'informations système' > USB > oh, iSight (micron 'normallement')
> je vois pas comment ça peut être branche sinon... (FW? )



Elle pourrait être branchée n'importe comment...pour quelqu'un qui ne connaît pas bien l'informatique et les circuits, et tout le tralala...Genre, avec un simple connecteur, comme l'est le disque dur, ou la RAM....


----------



## flotow (29 Mai 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Elle pourrait être branchée n'importe comment...pour quelqu'un qui ne connaît pas bien l'informatique et les circuits, et tout le tralala...Genre, avec un simple connecteur, comme l'est le disque dur, ou la RAM....



oui, enfin, la iSight est un peripherique, et pour la très grande majorité des gens, un peripherique, ça se branche en USB!

Après, le disque dur, la ram, c'est de la magie, mais ça... Tout le monde le sait


----------



## Anonyme (29 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, enfin, la iSight est un peripherique, et pour la très grande majorité des gens, un peripherique, ça se branche en USB!
> 
> Après, le disque dur, la ram, c'est de la magie, mais ça... Tout le monde le sait


Non c'est pas magique c'est logique


----------



## Dimitri11 (30 Mai 2008)

etienne000 a dit:


> Non c'est pas magique c'est logique



c'est pô le sujet 

Et pis d'abord, c'est ni magique, ni logique, c'est micro-électronique!
Les résultats du sondage du thread, ça, c'est logique


----------



## richard-deux (30 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> oui, enfin, la iSight est un peripherique, et pour la très grande majorité des gens, un peripherique, ça se branche en USB!



:rose: 

Moi, par exemple.
Je cherchais l'option "Cam intégrée" mais cette option n'existe pas et USB est pour moi "quelque chose de filaire" (voir la souris, le clavier). :rateau:


----------



## chounim (31 Mai 2008)

et bah moi j'utilise depuis peu adium, parce que plein le c*l des plantages a répétitions d'aMSN, mais vraiment, adium est tellement moins complet...pas de zik qui s'affiche en écoute, pas de petite phrase de description, mais il est beau, et léger.

les fonctions d'aMSN me manquent quand elle fonctionnent.


----------



## MamaCass (31 Mai 2008)

chounim a dit:


> pas de zik qui s'affiche en écoute



Je ne sais pas si c'est ça que tu cherches, mais dans les statuts disponibles, y'en a un qui s'appelle *iTunes*, donc tes contacts voient quelle musique tu écoutes .




chounim a dit:


> pas de petite phrase de description, mais il est beau, et léger.



Tu peux ajouter une description de ton choix dans les Préférences | Comptes | Personnel | Alias


----------



## PO_ (31 Mai 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> la cam intégrée est en USB!
> 'informations système' > USB > oh, iSight (micron 'normallement')
> je vois pas comment ça peut être branche sinon... (FW? )



Ça n'aurait rien eu d'impossible, sachant que les premières iSight externes étaient branchées justement en Firewire.


----------



## flotow (1 Juin 2008)

PO_ a dit:


> Ça n'aurait rien eu d'impossible, sachant que les premières iSight externes étaient branchées justement en Firewire.


yep, mais ca, j'en ai deja parlé dans un post precedent


----------



## ALouis (5 Juin 2008)

MamaCass a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si c'est ça que tu cherches, mais dans les statuts disponibles, y'en a un qui s'appelle *iTunes*, donc tes contacts voient quelle musique tu écoutes ...



J'ai testé plusieurs fois cette option mais mes contacts MSN me disent qu'il ne voit pas la zik ecoutée sous itunes dans mon statut.
Y a un plugin particulier à installer?


----------



## stephane6646 (5 Juin 2008)

Adium est tres bien et je l'utilise avec plaisir: le seul reproche que je lui formulerai est l'impossibilité d'envoyer un message quand je suis sur le mode invisible...


----------



## flotow (5 Juin 2008)

%_iTunes dans la ligne du pseudo


----------



## Fab'Fab (6 Juin 2008)

Après Mebeam pour la vidéo, je suis maintenant sur une version d'Adium qui intègre le protocole de chat de Facebook. Ca fonctionne impec.


----------



## Pharmacos (6 Juin 2008)

Et mebeam, ça marche bien ?

J'avais essayé il y a quelques mois (6 ou 7) et ça n'avait pas fonctionné du tout !


----------



## Simbouesse (6 Juin 2008)

MeBeam marche bien globalement, mais évidemment, faut passer par une page web.
Mais sinon, ça marche pas mal!!


----------



## boddy (20 Juin 2008)

Bonjour,

Aurais-je trouvé le fil des spécialistes d'Adium...

Je bute sur 2 réglages :

- Comment faire bondir l'icone du dock à la réception d'un message ? J'ai bien une alerte son et un message apparaît sur le finder, mais malgré un réglage dans les Préférences/Evénements/Message reçu où je demande que l'icone bondisse toutes les 5 secondes, rien à faire, mon canard vert ne bouge pas d'une plume.

- Avec mebeam ma webcam fonctionne, je vois et je suis vu, mais je n'arrive pas à trouver le réglage pour le son. Que choisir : built-in-microphone - built-in imput ou audio DV ?

Merci pour vos lumières


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Juin 2008)

Je suis sur la dernière version de la béta 1,3 et depuis quelques jours les contacts FAcebook ne s'affichent plus... Suis-je le seul?


----------



## piercoco (17 Août 2008)

Pour moi qui suit toujours sur la 1.2.7, dernière sur le site d'Adium, aucun contact non connecté ne s'affiche !!!


----------



## PIMPIM (18 Août 2008)

Dimitri11 a dit:


> Alors confirmation! je viens de faire une vidéo-audio conférence avec quelqu'un qui est sur PC!
> 
> Il faut télécharger le plug-in MeBeam, et ça fonctionne (clic droit sur le nom de la personne désirée pour la conférence, et c'est parti!!!!
> 
> ...


Salut comment fait-on pour télécharger le plug-in MeBeam? N'arrivant plus à ouvrir aMSN j'ai téléchargé Adium. J'ai quelques soucis avec, notamment le fait de ne pas pouvoir avoir de conversation vidéo via webcam avec mes contacts. De plus quand je suis connecté j'ai un message qui apparaît au bout d'un moment: "You have signed on from another location". Quelqu'un peut il me dire pourquoi ce message apparaît et pourquoi Adium se déconnecte? Si oui indiquez moi s'il vous plaît la solution pour régler ce problème. Merci


----------



## DeepDark (18 Août 2008)

PIMPIM a dit:


> Salut comment fait-on pour télécharger le plug-in MeBeam? N'arrivant plus à ouvrir aMSN j'ai téléchargé Adium. J'ai quelques soucis avec, notamment le fait de ne pas pouvoir avoir de conversation vidéo via webcam avec mes contacts. De plus quand je suis connecté j'ai un message qui apparaît au bout d'un moment: "You have signed on from another location". Quelqu'un peut il me dire pourquoi ce message apparaît et pourquoi Adium se déconnecte? Si oui indiquez moi s'il vous plaît la solution pour régler ce problème. Merci


MeBeam c'est ici : http://www.adiumxtras.com/index.php?a=search&s=mebeam

Par contre pour ton problème de déconnexion il me semble (mais pas certain à 100%) que quelqu'un d'autre se connecte sur ta session ce qui a pour effet de te déconnecter. Change ton mot de passe et regardes si le problème persiste


----------



## PIMPIM (18 Août 2008)

Merci j'ai déjà téléchargé MeBeam et impossible de l'ouvrir. Il fait planter Adium au démarrage!
Je crois que je ne suis pas le seul à avoir ce problème... Je n'ai pas la dernière version d'Adium, et pour cause, en voulant faire la mise à jour, je me suis aperçue qu'elle ne fonctionnait pas avec mon Système 10.3.9. Sachant tout ça dites moi ce que je dois faire pour avoir la vidéo avec Adium. Merci


----------



## piercoco (18 Août 2008)

Il n'y a pas encore de vidéo avec Adium .... ça vient parait-il !!!


----------



## DDTL (31 Août 2008)

Bonjour

J'ai un problème avec Adium : les transferts de fichiers (par exemple mp3) sont trèèèèèèès lents... Genre 40 minutes pour recevoir 5 Mo oO
Ma connexion Wi-Fi fonctionne normalement, est-ce normal ?

Merci !


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2008)

Petite question sur la dernière mise à jour d'Adium.

Elle ajoute Growl (sans l'activer toutefois dans le PrefPane Growl...). Je ne vois pas bien à quoi ça sert, car de toutes façons Adium comporte déjà des notifications sonores (et visuelles dans le dock). Qu'est-ce que Growl apporte de plus?
Est-ce utile de l'activer?
Si oui, au démarrage de la session? ou bien y a-t-l une option pour qu'Adium active Growl lorsqu'il est lancé (et le désactive au moment du quit)?

Merci de vos commentaires.


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2008)

un script? tu lances Adium et tu le quittes via a un script (qui en fonction de l'etat de l'appli (lancée/coupée) active ou desactive Growl)

Sinon, vous avec un soucis avec la 1.3.2 et le 'account manager'?
la derniere fois, ca m'a tout foutu en l'air (ca creer un nouveau profil dans Adium, et je ne suis pas foutu de le changer)


----------



## r e m y (18 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> un script? tu lances Adium et tu le quittes via a un script (qui en fonction de l'etat de l'appli (lancée/coupée) active ou desactive Growl)
> 
> Sinon, vous avec un soucis avec la 1.3.2 et le 'account manager'?
> la derniere fois, ca m'a tout foutu en l'air (ca creer un nouveau profil dans Adium, et je ne suis pas foutu de le changer)



POurquoi pas... par contre avant de me lancer dans l'écriture du script, je voudrais avoir votre avis quant à l'intérêt de basculer les notifications d'Adium vers Growl. Car en l'état je pense que je ne vais tout simplement PAS activer Growl.

Les notifications d'Adium me semblent largement suffisantes!

Quelqu'un aurait-il vu dans Growl des avantages qui m'aurait échappés, justifiant de l'activer?


----------



## flotow (18 Octobre 2008)

bah, deja, je n'ai pas activé Growl 

apres, ca te permet d'avoir un affichage n'importe ou sur l'ecran (alors que Adium, c'est juste le dock qui change ainsi que la liste de contact)


----------



## rains091 (19 Octobre 2008)

Moi perso, j'utilise Mercury Messenger, et j'en suis très content. 

Les plus:
- Possibilité de paramètrage très très poussé. On peut quasiment tout parametré, par groupe, par contact, etc.. Si on s'enfiche d'un contact, on ne met pas de son quand il nous parle, etc etc...
- La possibilité de voir qui nous a supprimé de sa liste de contact msn, on voit quand les gens ferment la fenetre quand on parle avec eux.. Ca fait espionnage mais bon, ca permet de se rendre qui s'enfout quand on te parle!
- Ne plante jamais.
- Comme Windows Live, possibilité d'avoir ses emails en cliquant sur ses mails en bas de la page
- Possibilité de multi-session lorsqu'on a plusieurs comptes à la fois. 

Les moins:
- Quelques deconnexions sauvages
-  L'esthétique sans plus, assez banal

Et dans les plus, je dois encore en oublié!


----------



## flotow (19 Octobre 2008)

rains091 a dit:


> Moi perso, j'utilise Mercury Messenger, et j'en suis très content.
> 
> Les plus:
> - Possibilité de paramètrage très très poussé. On peut quasiment tout parametré, par groupe, par contact, etc.. Si on s'enfiche d'un contact, on ne met pas de son quand il nous parle, etc etc...
> ...


@rains091: adium fait a peut pres la meme chose 
pour ce qui est de voir lorsque quelqu'un ferme, y'a pas, mais... y'a quand quelqu'un te parle... lorsqu'il ouvre une fenetre pour te parler, tu peux demander a ce que ca ouvre une fenetre chez toi... pas de l'espionnage, juste une vision dans le futur 

sinon, je crois que c'est pareil (hormis le coté espionnage)


----------



## rains091 (21 Octobre 2008)

Tucpasquic a dit:


> @rains091: adium fait a peut pres la meme chose
> pour ce qui est de voir lorsque quelqu'un ferme, y'a pas, mais... y'a quand quelqu'un te parle... lorsqu'il ouvre une fenetre pour te parler, tu peux demander a ce que ca ouvre une fenetre chez toi... pas de l'espionnage, juste une vision dans le futur
> 
> sinon, je crois que c'est pareil (hormis le coté espionnage)



Ah, je ne savais pas qu'il était aussi "poussé"! Je l'avais essayé quand, j'étais passé sur Mac, j'avais un peu tout testé et j'ai utilisé celui-là au début, mais il plantait relativement souvent (enfin, moi que Microsoft Msn Messenger à cette époque où les deconnexions étaient toutes les 5min! J'étais passé à Adium ensuite, mais quelques plantages, et j'avais essayé Mercury, qui malgré son interface pas très très joli (mais bon, quand c'est gratuit, on n'a pas à se plaindre), était plus stable! Je vais réessayé Adium alors, pour voir le changement! 
Pour le côté espionnage, bon, de toute façon, on peut s'en passé! Y'a déjà assez de facebook comme ca!! Ahahhaha


----------



## Amalcrex (21 Octobre 2008)

Et sinon, un add-on pour voir les messages personnels est disponible ? Ou toujours pas... ?


----------



## flotow (21 Octobre 2008)

oui, jusqu'a la 1.0, il y avait des soucis sur les mac intels, depuis, plus rien 

@amalcrex: oui, c'est dans les options du compte (MSN je suppose??) pour qu'il te donne les messages dans ta boite

edit: tu veux dire les statut?
ils sont marqués  c'est juste pas super explicite :/ Tu as "display name" et "status" (en anglais ici, désolé) le premier correspond au pseudo principal, le second au fameux 'sous pseudo'

pour toi, faire un sous pseudo revient a creer un statut spécifique pour chaque sous-pseudo que tu veux


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Octobre 2008)

Je suis pas sûr d'avoir compris :rose:
On sait voir celui des autres ?


----------



## DeepDark (22 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Je suis pas sûr d'avoir compris :rose:
> On sait voir celui des autres ?


Si tu parles des "sous-pseudos" oui


----------



## Amalcrex (22 Octobre 2008)

Comment ?

Et comment en rajouter un à soi-même.
Merci


----------



## DeepDark (23 Octobre 2008)

Amalcrex a dit:


> Comment ?
> 
> Et comment en rajouter un à soi-même.
> Merci


Comment?
J'ai fait la MAJ vers la version 1.3.2 et ils sont apparus... 

Et comment on fait pour s'en rajouter un alors là


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

Ok je vais faire la MAJ immédiatement alors on verra
Merci


----------



## Amalcrex (23 Octobre 2008)

En effet avec la MAJ ça marche mais je ne vois toujours pas comment en ajouter un à soi-même


----------



## fadem (23 Octobre 2008)

Personnellement je suis passé à aMSN qui tourne très bien chez moi. J'ai longtemps utilisé Adium mais pour faire de la cam, le plugin Mebeam était pas génial. Obligé de taper le texte dans Adium et d'avoir l'image dans le navigateur tellement Mebeam est lent à transmettre les messages. Avec aMSN, tout fonctionne super bien. Et c'est vrai qu'Adium est d'une lenteur extrême quand il s'agit de transmettre des fichiers. Mais ça reste un super logiciel de chat !


----------



## flotow (23 Octobre 2008)

le sous-pseudos sont liés a un statut


----------

